# Vizio tv just shows vertical strips - pboto below!



## Benny7440 (Sep 16, 2008)

This tv was working ok but, suddenly, started to show vertical stripes. When the menu button at the remote control nothing appears on the screen.

What might be happening here? This's not my tv, just a friends'.


----------

